# كل اللهجات: توكة الشعر



## إسكندراني

*السلام عليكم
*ما اسم توكة الشعر في لهجتكم؟​


----------



## momai

بكلة أو ربطة الحقيقة لا أعرف بالظبط ماذا يدعونها الفتيات في سوريا.


----------



## Linolenic

في الأردن، اسمها ربطة أو بندانة
وهذه اسمها بكلة
http://rafat0004.net/vb/uploadcenter/uploads/07-2011/PIC-875-1311371247.jpg
وهذه اسمها ربطة أيضًا
http://www.rjeem.com/uploadcenter/uploads/12-2012/PIC-829-1354427612.jpg


----------



## Lark-lover

إسكندراني said:


> *السلام عليكم
> *ما اسم توكة الشعر في لهجتكم؟​


هذا اسمه 
طوق


----------

